# Big Coat d'Arms paint sell



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

For those who remember the hexagon bottles of paint, the original Citadel Colors who were in fact made by Coat d'Arms here is a deal for you. I have found a company in the US selling Coat d'Arms for $1.50 (Normal 2.50 MSRP 3.25). They say that have a limited stock so is you want a great deal on some outstanding paint, now is the time to grab some up.

Coat d'Arms paint sell


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> For those who remember the hexagon bottles of paint, the original Citadel Colors who were in fact made by Coat d'Arms here is a deal for you. I have found a company in the US selling Coat d'Arms for $1.50 (Normal 2.50 MSRP 3.25). They say that have a limited stock so is you want a great deal on some outstanding paint, now is the time to grab some up.
> 
> Coat d'Arms paint sell


Looks cool, I was going to buy from a UK site once.

Thats a great deal though, whats that, about 75p a bottle in real money?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

www.xe.com cheeky bastard (real money he says)


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

A tad more I think but still a VERY good deal. Shame it's in the US so I assume that shipping to Europe will make up for that sale again.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sigur said:


> A tad more I think but still a VERY good deal. Shame it's in the US so I assume that shipping to Europe will make up for that sale again.


Yeah, definitely, especially if you're planning a bulk order.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I personally like the Hex paint bottles better, because when I paint, I generally use the lid and not the pot itself to hold paint, while the new paint lids are not as good.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The coat d'arms bottle are pretty good for paint as well. They use the exact same bottle as the P3 paints.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> www.xe.com cheeky bastard (real money he says)


:biggrin:


djinn24 said:


> The coat d'arms bottle are pretty good for paint as well. They use the exact same bottle as the P3 paints.


I've heard from someone I used to talk to that they are exactly the same as GW. So, you've just confirmed it. 

I think it's definitely a great buy, and aren't the bottles bigger than GW's ones?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are the same as the old GW paints that where out when you where bit younger, from what I hear P3 is who makes Coat d'Arms now.

GW = 12ml and CdA is 18ml


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> They are the same as the old GW paints that where out when you where bit younger, from what I hear P3 is who makes Coat d'Arms now.
> 
> GW = 12ml and CdA is 18ml


Ah, I thought you meant the taller ones from a bit longer ago . Ok, I think I'm thinking a LONG time ago. But hey!

EDIT: Oh, and they are slightly bigger! I didn't realise that when I originally posted this


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

There I was hoping that Coat d'Arms still make their own paint. I'm not too fussed with P3 paint so far. I mean, they're alright, but not the messiah in a pot some people claimed that they were when they came out.

Anyway, I recently ordered a bunch of Coat d'Arms paints at another retailer and look very much forward to getting those, simply because the new GW pots just don't do it for me (lid closing, round tops so much harder to stack or to use as a makeshift socket.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I flipped that around, Coat d'Arms makes P3 paints.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the coat d'arms paints were not that great. Yellow was a noticable poor colour. It was a nightmare as I was painting Impirial Fists at the time. Has that iporved or is the yellow still to be avoided.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Unknown, I use VMC and VGM for my primary paints, GW for washes and metallics, P3 for inks, tho I am moving to professional inks at this time. Better flow and a lot more in the bottle. If P3 = CdA then they do have a good base and awesome pigment count but I have not had a chance to mess with their yellows.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

For anyone in blighty, 

http://www.azaleanmodels.com/ still sell Coat D`Arms paints. I dont know how good they are as i just gave my mate the money and he did my order for me. Still they cant be that bad otherwise I wouldnt have them 

As to the quality, I only use the ink washes which I find very good. I dont know about the actual paints.....


----------



## AzaleanModels (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the name-check OrdoMalleus! Glad to hear you got your ink washes safely. We're rather fond of the ink washes, too.

@humakt: I wouldn't say the yellows are to be avoided, but I certainly wouldn't try and use a straight yellow, like Sun Yellow, on anything other than a white undercoat.


----------

